# West Branch Crappie - Need info



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I fished with my family at West Branch years ago and would like to do so again. Can someone tell me what are the best times of day to catch crappie? Is it like other fish, morning and near sunset? I hate to drive out there for an unproductive day, thanks!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This time of year they will more active as the sun warms the water a bit later in the day. But I wouldn't let that stop me from being there at first light. There's a lot of running from spot to spot till you find them and it's a big lake. At this time of year I would look for shallow bays or bays with warm runoff running into them and then look for the structure. Trees, brush piles, beaver huts, willows.

One thing about West Branch is find the structure and you will find the fish. It's a much more structure oriented lake than others like Mosquito or Nimisila.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> This time of year they will more active as the sun warms the water a bit later in the day. But I wouldn't let that stop me from being there at first light. There's a lot of running from spot to spot till you find them and it's a big lake. At this time of year I would look for shallow bays or bays with warm runoff running into them and then look for the structure. Trees, brush piles, beaver huts, willows.
> 
> One thing about West Branch is find the structure and you will find the fish. It's a much more structure oriented lake than others like Mosquito or Nimisila.


Thank you so much for your quick and detailed reply. We're limited in not having a boat-I remember killing them off the pier, but that was over 8 years ago. I'll have to look into rentals though. Again, thank you for taking the time out of your day to help us.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

RiverDoc said:


> Thank you so much for your quick and detailed reply. We're limited in not having a boat-I remember killing them off the pier, but that was over 8 years ago. I'll have to look into rentals though. Again, thank you for taking the time out of your day to help us.


Just like Lewzer said....this time of year....a good day of stable weather with sunshine....middle of the day is good. With a fish finder you can observe the crappie suspend or come more off the bottom with sunshine. Dont forget to try the Knapp Road/Route 14 headwaters area.....warmer water/food/spawn habitat.....shore access.....fish the rip rap....crappie and northern pike


----------

